# wood and carpet question



## mean16 (Aug 7, 2010)

wanting to replace the bunks and make them as long as the boat also do away with the rollers. what is the best wood and what carpet?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 7, 2010)

I used cedar 2x4s with thompsons water sealer the carpet is scraps from a new house.


----------



## mean16 (Aug 7, 2010)

i would like to find some of that gray carpet that is almost like a fuz more than the common loops. i have seen it on other trailers at the local ramps but i think most of them were probably factory.


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 7, 2010)

I believe the carpet you are talking about is just standard marine carpet. You can get it from Bass Pro, Cabelas and many other sources.


----------



## rockbass (Aug 8, 2010)

i just re-did my bunks this week. i used standard 2x4's, the whole 8 foot length. i used carpet glue i had left over from the boat carpeting, and gray indoor / outdoor carpet i got cheap from a bargain store. wrapped the carpet around 3 times (for cushion) and glued it in between each layer. i stapled the final seam, and then added some sheet rock screws for extra security to keep the carpet on. i chose not to spend the money on water seal, but i figure it's not a hard job to redo them in a couple of years if needed. it was 3 hours (including setting up new brackets to attach the bunks) and only $15 for the wood and carpeting. taken it out a few times and haven't had any issues with the carpet, etc.


----------



## mean16 (Aug 8, 2010)

i dont think i will replace the wood becuase it seems to be ok but i can move it foward 6"+ to be flush with the end of the trailer. i found the carpet i'm looking for from a local dealer 8"x12' strips for around $14... is that a deal?
tomorrow i'll post a picture of the trailer so ya'll can give me ideas and advice.


----------

